# Anyone have a 2.5" diamond hole saw?



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Before I order one myself, does anyone have a 2.5" diamond hole saw I could borrow? I've done a half-dozen or so holes myself for the old tank, so familiar with proper technique (plumber's putty/water, go slow, etc).

If not, it'll only be $25, but would be better to not spend anything! (well, beer loaner fee)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hole saw*

try princess auto ..............


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Hm, good idea. Found one on ebay for $10, no shipping charges. Same guy I got my other bits from, so if PA doesn't have one for a similar price...

Thanks.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, yeah, they have one.

http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/Hole-Saws-And-Mandrels/2-1-2-in-Diamond-Hole-Saw/8280638.p

$15+tax/shipping. Ebay it is.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

If anyone needs it, I have a 65mm hole saw that I've just finished with (for loan).


----------

